

Wolfram - Macsyma/lisp anecdote (posted on Nov 2002) - justlearning
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/f3b93140c2f2e922?dmode=source
found it across on reddit and thought there would be something interesting to add here - specially from the "elders of the internet"!
======
justlearning
I found this across the borders on reddit and thought there would be something
interesting to add here - specially from the "elders of the internet"!

